# Am I just fooling myself



## helloitsme (Oct 22, 2008)

ok so he left almost a month ago, he has been coming over less and less and going to the neighbours less and less. He found his own appartment and seems to have bought everything he needs. 

I feel like I am running on ice and he is on fire and melting it. I want him to come over but I don't I want him at the neighbours but I don't. 

I am going to see him this Saturday and I am not sure what is going to happen. We are both going to the same party. He made sure I had an invite, and it you guessed it a Halloween party. I am dressing is something sexy something I would not normally do, but I have lost 15lbs this month, so I feel better about myself. I even had my hair cut into something really exciting instead of just the "same old same old".

So am I just fooling myself that he will see what he is missing, and start to come around more... do I want him around more the first part of me says yes and then when I think about it can I hurt more every time he leaves.

Anyway just needed to get some thoughts out of my head.

Talk to you all soon


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

It sounds like he is done with the relationship. I think it is time for good honest communications.

draconis


----------



## helloitsme (Oct 22, 2008)

wish I could but he is not talking at all. Not sure what to do


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Do you just want to know if it is over?

If it is could you handle that?

draconis


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

at the neighbors "less and less???"

dress up like a process server. happy halloween honey!


----------

